# Dome Car. Horseshoe Curve. Behind Steam



## Ryan (Feb 15, 2013)

Memorial Day weekend:

http://fortwaynerailroad.org/horseshoe-curve-special/



> This summer, steam locomotive no. 765 will march between Lewistown and Gallitzin, Pennsylvania, climbing the famous Horseshoe Curve on Memorial Day Weekend May 25th, 26th, and 27th. For the first time in over 30 years, ride a steam-powered passenger train through the Allegheny mountain range, enjoying the sights, sounds, and experiences of timeless American industry.
> Three 160-mile round-trips excursions of the Horseshoe Curve Special will traverse one of the busiest routes in the country over the former Pennsylvania Railroads Middle Division, and through Altoona, the railroad capital of the Standard Railroad of the World.
> 
> All round-trips depart the historic Lewistown station in the morning (approximately 8AM), turn at Gallitzin, and arrive Lewistown in evening (approximately 6PM.) Each trip will include a 2.5-hour layover in Altoona.


Tickets on sale 2/26.

Not sure if I'm going to be able to swing this, but figured that folks here may be interested.


----------



## Carolyn Jane (Feb 15, 2013)

Not the right time for us...We would do it but will be in the Adriatic on those days. CJ


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Feb 15, 2013)

Sweet! But Oh... Temptation... Temptation... :wacko:

h34r:

Is it me or is the year a good one for steam excursions? :blush:

:help:


----------



## GG-1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Ryan said:


> Memorial Day weekend:
> 
> http://fortwaynerailroad.org/horseshoe-curve-special/
> 
> ...


I would love to do this, but no way is my wallet fat enough.

Aloha


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Feb 16, 2013)

Though the fares are pretty reasonable, Team Whooz will be elsewhere in the nation during this event - which should be an excellent inducement for others to go for it!

For those in the area who may not be able to afford the rides, let me point out that there are numerous excellent railfanning points along the route - all free except for the getting there (though likely to be crowded) - and Horseshoe Curve itself (EDIT: Not free) features an excellent inside-the-curve viewing platform (except for the trees).

A particularly enticing spot might be the overpass by the tunnels at Gallitzin, where the excursion will be turned. Also, the museum at Altoona (included in fares, reasonable admission otherwise) is quite good.




Aerial view of Horseshoe Curve and viewing area.​


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 16, 2013)

Nice Pic and Good Info as usual Patrick! Anyone who hasn't yet been on the Penn should catch it While You Can, it May be Going the Way of the Sunset East, Pioneer, Desert Wind etc. Soon!


----------

